# I thought Tug members were not subjected to ads ?



## b2bailey (Jul 13, 2020)

Haven't had a reason to read Tug reviews for awhile.
Today, I wanted to read reviews for a week I booked.
Was terribly disappointed to be bombarded with ads at every move.
I even double checked that I was logged in.
Since when did that happen?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2020)

I haven't seen any ads.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have noticed that even while logged in if I click on the reviews tab, I have to log in again.  Seems like my log in is lost when a tab is clicked and a new tab starts...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2020)

ads are turned off for members on the forums.

they have always been displayed on the other TUG pages, there have been no changes to that format in many years.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I have noticed that even while logged in if I click on the reviews tab, I have to log in again.  Seems like my log in is lost when a tab is clicked and a new tab starts...



this usually indicates a cookie problem where it cant save your credentials. generally deleting the tug2.com cookie and letting it recreate itself next time you log in should fix that.


----------

